# Stift einarbeiten



## Full Flavor (6 November 2008)

Mein Chef hat mir jetzt mal gesagt wenn ich zeit hab (*ROFL*) soll ich unseren Stift ins Programmieren einarbeiten.

Gut die Standard - Verknüpfungen ist ja klar (sprich und, oder, Lade, Zähler, usw.) aber womit sollte man weiter machen???

Also er hat nicht mal in der Schule Programmiert und somit ist er noch ganz am anfang ich hatte bisher nur leute die wenigstens ein bischen ahnung hatten da war klar was ich als nächstes mache.

Was würdet ihr ihm beibringen???


----------



## Steve81 (6 November 2008)

Falls ihr Hardware zur verfügung habt, könntest du ihn ja eventuell ein Projekt mit SPS und HMI erstellen lassen. Da bekommt er dann einen Einblick wie die Kommunikation über ein Bussystem funktioniert und wie man die Hardware konfigurieren muss. 

Ansonsten sollte man auch eine Schrittkette programmieren können (kann er ja in seinem erstellten Projekt ja dann machen).

Wenn das dann alles klappt könnte die indirekte Adressierung folgen.

Was du im vermitteln kannst sind ja sowiso nur die Werkzeuge die zum Programmieren zur Verfügung stehen und verschiedene Grundsätzliche dinge wie z.B. der Unterschied FB/FC, Pointer u.s.w.. Ob im Endefekt ein guter Programmierer aus ihm wird hat er selbst in der Hand.

Ich würd ihn einfach mal ein relativ praxisnahes Projekt erstellen lassen, welches er nach und nach erweitern kann.

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wieviel Zeit du hast ihn einzuarbeiten.

Dazu ein Zitat aus unserer Firma:


> Nimm dir mal einen Tag Zeit und bring dem bei wie man den Roboter da programmiert!


----------



## johnij (6 November 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem Crashkurs??
Oder ist dein Chef (Firma) so arm , dass er sich das nicht leisten kann (will)?? (net böse gemeint)
PS: man kann die TIA-Unterlagen aus dem Netz downloaden


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

Vielleicht ist ja hier auch was für dich dabei!


----------



## thomass5 (6 November 2008)

... da war ich noch Stift, da gabs nen Schaltschrank mit Kaffeemaschine drinnen und ne Visu (noch Gracis) zur Bedienung...
zum Programmierenlernen für die Stifte
Aber ansonsten die Siemensunterlagen aus dem Netz sind zu empfehlen.
Thomas


----------



## maxi (6 November 2008)

Hallo, guten Morgen euch.

Ich mache mich hoffentlich jetzt nicht unbeliebt.
Aber ansich sollten die Azubis ja Methodisch ausgebildet werden.

Im Ausbildungsplan steht meist recht detaliert welche Themen er wielange und zu welchen Stand im jeweiligen Ausbildungsjahr erlernen muss.

(sollte der Azubi sein Ausbildungsziel nicht erreichen und kann nachweisen das der Ausbilder seinen Pflichten nicht nachgekommen ist, kann er diesen in Regress nemen. Was mitlerweile nicht selten vorkommt. Auch gibt es mitlerweile empfindliche Strafen für den Ausbilder und werden von den Kammern (Institution des öffentlichen Rechtes) auch verhängt. PS: Da kommt gleich der Gerichtsvollzieher wenn nicht innerhalb 7 Tagen bezahlt wird). Gerade bei kleinen Betrieben oder Installationsbetrieben ist ein sehr stark steigender Trend der rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen zu sehen.

Zu den jeweiligen Themen gibt es dann entweder vorbereitete Unterlagen der IHK/HWK oder Unterlagensätze zu kaufen. Einige Firmanen haben sich auch darauf spezialisiert das ganze mit der erforderlichen Hardware etc. zu verkaufen. 

In der Betrieblichen Ausbildung, wie hier zum Beispiel in der Programmierung, ist penibel auf die Reihenfolge zu achten.
Zum Beispiel zuerst einmal Schlatungstechnik, dann Degitialtechnik, Dann ert Logische verknüpfungen, dann Visualisierung (Nur als Beispiel)

Kann der Ausbilder die Ausbildungsziele nicht innerbetrieblich vermitteln ist er zur ausserbetrieblichen Ausbildung gesetzlich verpflichtet.

Zur Prüfung muss der Azibi einen gewissen Stand erfüllen.
in den Themen muss er seien Grundlagen erfüllen. Dazu sollte er die Brachenspezifischen (In der Instandhaltung halt die Reperatur, im Anlagenbau zum Beispiel den Schlatschrankbau, usw.) zumindest gut können.

Hoffe ist hilfreich.


----------



## TimoK (6 November 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich denke, direkt in Richtung Schrittkette, Pointer, indirekte Adressierung zu gehen, ist etwas voreilig.

Vorschlagen würde ich die Standard-Unterlagen zum durcharbeiten von diversen Anbietern. Die fangen bei 0 an und erklären alles einzeln, angefangen von der Stromversorgung, Rückwandbus usw bis hin zur Struktur (zyklische Bearbeitung, Sinn OB, FC, DB usw). Erst wenn das alles klar ist, und damit einige kleinere "Projekte" angelegt oder bearbeitet wurden, macht es Sinn mit Schrittketten anzufangen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig, die Grundlagen von Anfang an richtig verstanden zu haben. Dazu gehört auch viel Probieren, warum dieses und jenes nicht funktioniert, und ein dementsprechendes eigenständiges Lösen von Problemen...

Gruss
Timo


----------



## Full Flavor (6 November 2008)

Das sind schon tolle ansätzte danke leute.

Ich hab mir mal diese TIA Kursunterlagen runtergezogen ich glaub das ist genau das richtige da wird ja so ziemlich alles für die Grundlagen beschrieben, den hätt ich am anfang auch gern gemacht.


----------



## Full Flavor (6 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> (sollte der Azubi sein Ausbildungsziel nicht erreichen und kann nachweisen das der Ausbilder seinen Pflichten nicht nachgekommen ist, kann er diesen in Regress nemen. Was mitlerweile nicht selten vorkommt. Auch gibt es mitlerweile empfindliche Strafen für den Ausbilder und werden von den Kammern (Institution des öffentlichen Rechtes) auch verhängt. PS: Da kommt gleich der Gerichtsvollzieher wenn nicht innerhalb 7 Tagen bezahlt wird). Gerade bei kleinen Betrieben oder Installationsbetrieben ist ein sehr stark steigender Trend der rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen zu sehen.





Na dann bin ich ja froh das ich nicht sein Ausbilder binROFLMAO


----------



## maxi (6 November 2008)

Ohje, 

dann kommt bei deinen Stift auch so ein Taugenichts wie Ich und Du raus :O)
lach


----------



## jabba (6 November 2008)

1. was ist ein Stift ?
Gibts den Begriff überhaupt noch ?

In welchem Beruf macht der denn überhaupt die Ausbildung, denn darüber wurde noch garnicht gesprochen. Am Ausbildungsberufsbild orientieren sich die Zielpunkte. Diese sollten ein muss sein, man darf z.B. einen Mechatroniker nicht nur ans programmieren stellen, weil er dann die Mechanik nicht beherscht.


----------



## Full Flavor (6 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ohje,
> 
> dann kommt bei deinen Stift auch so ein Taugenichts wie Ich und Du raus :O)
> lach




gggeeeeeennnnaaaaaaaauuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*ROFL*


----------



## Full Flavor (6 November 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> 1. was ist ein Stift ?
> Gibts den Begriff überhaupt noch ?
> 
> In welchem Beruf macht der denn überhaupt die Ausbildung, denn darüber wurde noch garnicht gesprochen. Am Ausbildungsberufsbild orientieren sich die Zielpunkte. Diese sollten ein muss sein, man darf z.B. einen Mechatroniker nicht nur ans programmieren stellen, weil er dann die Mechanik nicht beherscht.



das ist ne gute frage ich glaube mein chef haat ihn als Energieelektroniker eingestellt aber so genau weiss ich das nicht


----------



## Hermann (6 November 2008)

wie ist es denn ihn erst mal an eine logo zu setzen?

schnelle erfolge und die digitaltechnik ist ja überall gleich

zum probieren einfach und billiger als ne s7


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> wie ist es denn ihn erst mal an eine logo zu setzen?
> 
> schnelle erfolge und die digitaltechnik ist ja überall gleich
> 
> zum probieren einfach und billiger als ne s7



NEEEEEIIIIIINNNN, nicht tun, nein, nein, nein .... andersrum ist besser, ich schwör ... das, was da in der logo! passiert ist nicht immer logisch!


----------



## Hermann (6 November 2008)

also die grundsachen , und oder (und solche sachen) sind doch fast gleich, 
ich find es so herum einfacher, weil man erst mal gesehen hat, was das alles so ist,

in welchem lehrjahr ist euer stift denn ?
machen die nix in der schule?


----------



## stift (6 November 2008)

> wie ist es denn ihn erst mal an eine logo zu setzen?
> 
> schnelle erfolge und die digitaltechnik ist ja überall gleich
> 
> zum probieren einfach und billiger als ne s7



Wenn er ne S7 programmieren kann, dann kann er mit ner logo allemal umgehn. Von daher wär ne S7 schon sinnvoller. 
Ich würd übrigens gleich empfehlen immer mal von FUP auf AWL umschalten zu lassen. 
Zwar sind bei den Prüfungen 90% FUP, aber AWL und KOP können auch drankommen, wobei letztere in der Berufsschule oft vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> (sollte der Azubi sein Ausbildungsziel nicht erreichen und kann nachweisen das der Ausbilder seinen Pflichten nicht nachgekommen ist, kann er diesen in Regress nemen. Was mitlerweile nicht selten vorkommt. Auch gibt es mitlerweile empfindliche Strafen für den Ausbilder und werden von den Kammern (Institution des öffentlichen Rechtes) auch verhängt.



Ich persönlich halte eine gute Ausbildung für wichtig.

Unabhängig davon glaube ich aber nicht, dass die Kammern so 
schnell einschreiten. Die sind froh um jede Stelle, lieber einen 
weniger guten als keinen Ausbildungsplatz.


----------



## Medical (6 November 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Wenn er ne S7 programmieren kann, dann kann er mit ner logo allemal umgehn. Von daher wär ne S7 schon sinnvoller.
> Ich würd übrigens gleich empfehlen immer mal von FUP auf AWL umschalten zu lassen.
> Zwar sind bei den Prüfungen 90% FUP, aber AWL und KOP können auch drankommen, wobei letztere in der Berufsschule oft vernachlässigt werden.


Zumindest hier bei uns in Baden-Würstchenberg wird bei den Mechatronikern bei der Zwischenprüfung eine Logo als "Steuerung" eingesetzt. 
S7 ist bekanntermaßen ein "Standard" in der Automatisierungstechnik, deswegen kann man auch als Azubi gar nicht genug damit arbeiten. Außerdem soll er in der Ausbildung ja was lernen was er später gut gebrauchen kann (außer fegen und Kaffee kochen). 
Vorschlag von mir: erst ein paar kleine Sachen (Lauflicht, o.Ä.) an der Logo machen lassen und das selbe später auf die S7 umsetzen lassen.
Ich habs vom Schema her so gemacht:
- Anfänge mit Logo
- Umstieg auf S7, Grundlagen kennenlernen (Aufbau, Software, etc)
- Hardware konfigurieren und übertragen
- Einführung in Step7 (AWL/FUP/KOP)
- Die Logo-Programme auf die S7 Übertragen
- Zähler / Zeiten
- Funktionen / Funktionsbausteine
- Schrittketten einfach / verzweigt
- Analogwertverarbeitung
- HMI



Full Flavor schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja froh das ich nicht sein Ausbilder binROFLMAO


So lange dich dein Chef nicht ohne dein Wissen bei der IHK eintragen lassen hatROFLMAO


----------



## Question_mark (6 November 2008)

*Sozialverhalten, das fehlt wohl heute ...*

Hallo,



			
				Medical schrieb:
			
		

> was lernen was er später gut gebrauchen kann (außer fegen und Kaffee kochen).



Das Fegen und Kaffee kochen und mal den Mülleimer aus dem Baucontainer zu entsorgen gehört irgendwie zum Sozialverhalten eines zivilisierten und kultivierten Menschen. Ich habe das irgendwie immer zusammen mit meinen Stiften und Azubis gemacht, für die war das ganz normal. Und für mich auch ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cerberus (7 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Das Fegen und Kaffee kochen und mal den Mülleimer aus dem Baucontainer zu entsorgen gehört irgendwie zum Sozialverhalten eines zivilisierten und kultivierten Menschen. Ich habe das irgendwie immer zusammen mit meinen Stiften und Azubis gemacht, für die war das ganz normal. Und für mich auch ...


 
Und dann gibt es da ja noch den heiß geliebten, bald anstehenden Weihnachtsputz!


----------



## stift (7 November 2008)

> Und dann gibt es da ja noch den heiß geliebten, bald anstehenden Weihnachtsputz!


Stimmt! Am schlimmsten wars bei uns aber immer sobald bekannt wurde dass irgendein Vorstand das Werk besucht. 
Es könnte ja sein dass vielleicht unter Umständen sich der Vorstand in die Ausbildungswerkstatt verirrt. Da ging dann wieder ein ganzer Tag nur mit Werkstatt putzen drauf. 
Der Abschuss bei uns war aber als so ein Vorstand bei uns tatsächlich mal durch die Halle musste, weil er in die Fertigung nebenan wollte, und das alte Treppenhaus nicht sehen sollte. 
Unser Meister hat sich in die Mitte von der Halle gestellt, alle mussten so tun als wären sie absolut beschäftigt und sobald der Typ durchgelaufen war hat der Meister mit den Armen gewedelt, dass jeder seine Maschine ausmachen soll, damit es nebenan nicht so laut is. Und als die wieder zurückgekommen sind ging das ganze Spiel umgekehrt. 
War so richtig zum *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (7 November 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Da ging dann wieder ein ganzer Tag nur mit Werkstatt putzen drauf.


 
Und wenn man einen ganz fiesen Meister hatte, dann ist der nach dem Putzen mit nem weißen Stoffhandschuh kontrollieren gegangen. Mann ist uns damals der Schweiß ausgebrochen. *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2008)

bei mir ist der geschäftsführer eigentlich nur in die werkstatt gekommen um mein werkzeug kaputt zu machen ...

er wollte unbedingt "helfen" den schaltschrank so schnell wie möglich fertig zu machen und bricht dabei drei bohrer ab ... ich hab dann erstmal feierabend gemacht ... keine bohrer mehr gehabt


----------



## Cerberus (7 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bei mir ist der geschäftsführer eigentlich nur in die werkstatt gekommen um mein werkzeug kaputt zu machen ...
> 
> er wollte unbedingt "helfen" den schaltschrank so schnell wie möglich fertig zu machen und bricht dabei drei bohrer ab ... ich hab dann erstmal feierabend gemacht ... keine bohrer mehr gehabt


 
Ja die Sesselfurzer wieder einmal. Es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen, aber der größte Teil (besonders in größeren Firmen) haben von Technik absolut keine Ahnung!


----------



## maxi (7 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte eine gute Ausbildung für wichtig.
> 
> Unabhängig davon glaube ich aber nicht, dass die Kammern so
> schnell einschreiten. Die sind froh um jede Stelle, lieber einen
> weniger guten als keinen Ausbildungsplatz.


 
Das einerseits schon, die Kammer ist ja auch ansich für den AG da. Nur baut der nachweislich Mist stellt sich keiner bei der Kammer hin und sagt *Ahja davon wussten wir*

nur durch die neuen EU Rechte ist es in den meisten Firmen alles kein Spass mehr. Jeder Anwalt schlecht sich heute die Finger nach einer Mandantschaft im Arbeitsrecht. Vernachlässigung von vorgeschriebenen Pflichten und Aufgaben ist wie Diskreminierung oder Mobbing etc.

Es ist auch nicht mehr so wie zu unseren Zeiten, dass sich niemand mit gültigen Recht auskennt und sich keinen Anwalt leisten könnte. Heute wird pauschal erst einmal eine Klage eingereicht und gewartet wie die Gegenüber daruaf reagieren.


----------



## Medical (8 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo ernst war das ja auch nicht zu nehmen. Ich dachte eben, daß sich so mancher von den Usern hier noch an seine eigene Lehre erinnern wird wo das noch ganz normal war. Ich durfte noch im Jahr 2001 so tolle Dinge machen wie jeden Freitag Maschinen putzen, Halle fegen, Spänekübel leeren und Müll raus bringen; im Sommer den "Sommerputz" vor den Sommerferien in der Berufschule, im Winter den "Weihnachtsputz" (inklusive putzen der abgehängten Lampenschirme) und je nach dem wie man sich in der einen oder anderen Abteilung angestellt hat, hat man entweder mehr gelernt oder mehr geputzt.


----------

